# A la recherche d'un logiciel d'éditeur HTM/PHP



## chichel (2 Octobre 2004)

Je cherche un logiciel style PSPAD pour Mac - Avantage d'être gratuit et très bien fait !


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Octobre 2004)

si ti est sous Mac os X.3 : prend SubEthaEdit explications en français ici

mac os X.2 et X.1 BorakHTML


----------



## chichel (4 Octobre 2004)

merci, je l'ai téléchargé hier soir mais tjrs pas essayé!
merci encore @+


----------



## flakk (4 Octobre 2004)

vous allez me dire que je suis jamais content mais bon..
j'ai testé subethaedit... et je ne suis pas franchement convaincu...
je trouve l'interface trop pauvre, dans le sens ou il n'y a pas d'explorateur, pas de gestion par onglets, de gestion de plugins...
et ca manque de certaines fonctionnalités...
bref trop simple quoi.

En fait il me faudrait plus un truc comme quanta de kde, ou ultraedit.
quanta marche très bien via fink+X11, mais ca reste mal intégré à OSX... pas de drag&drop, pas de copy/paste entre une appli osx et une appli X11, problèmes avec les raccourcis clavier, et j'en passe.

quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Macoute (4 Octobre 2004)

Moi, j'utilise Smultron. (http://smultron.sourceforge.net/)


----------



## flakk (5 Octobre 2004)

C pas encore la panacée, mais c'est mieux.
(et pour ne rien gâcher, c'est opensource)
merci pour ce lien

 (ouais.. je sais, je ne suis jamais content.. mais c'est juste que sur un OS excellent, on espère avoir des softs excellents  )


----------



## iMatthieu (5 Octobre 2004)

Hello,

Moi j'utilise skEdit 

Bon il coûte 20$.. mais essaies-le tu verras il est bien


----------



## sekaijin (5 Octobre 2004)

j'ai utilisé un temps (je ne fais plus de php) une extension aux outils de dev apple qui ajoutais la coloration syntaxique

je ne sais s'il existe pour xcode.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/phppbx/
à l'époque mais cela ne semble pas avoir évolué

dommage
A+JYT


----------



## sekaijin (5 Octobre 2004)

j'ai trouvé ça
www.knaub.info/Download/PB_PHP_Specifications.zip


----------

